# Safestrap Recovery question



## Biyobe (Dec 19, 2011)

So currently i have Safestrap running and i have my root/stock on the unsafe side and had CM9 on the safe side. I want to go back to stock (for now... until the ICS issues are all resolved)... but would also like to deodex so i can play with some of the theming options...

The unsafe side won't let you install from Zip so i need to have it done on the safeside... and you cannot change interchange safe/unsafe side backups... so how can i get a copy of my existing nonsafe over to the safe so i can run the deodex zip?

or any other thoughts on how to go about this?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Go back to unsafe side (stock). Uninstall safestrap recovery thru the safestrap app.
Get bootstrap, make a stock backup, and flash the deodex zip.


----------



## Biyobe (Dec 19, 2011)

eye__dea said:


> Go back to unsafe side (stock). Uninstall safestrap recovery thru the safestrap app.
> Get bootstrap, make a stock backup, and flash the deodex zip.


and then i can re-safestrap if i want to continue playing around with the ICS ROMs and still have the "stock"ish side left? thanks for the help!!


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Anytime you mix bootstrap with safestrap...it is a risky and dangerous situation. It can be done though.
If you are comfortable recovering your phone...should something happen...then go for it.


----------



## Biyobe (Dec 19, 2011)

is there any way to get a stock copy on both sides of the safestrap? once safe is enabled i need to install a ROM... but what if i just want stock to play around with?


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

How did this happen? I normally stay on the safe side of safestrap and routinely flash new roms, only switching to unsafe/stock for some updating. For the last two weeks i have been on unsafe/stock side in anticipation of a .904 OTA. Yesterday my flashing deficiency hit so i went to switch back to the safe side and flash the new Axiomcs. I made a nandroid of unsafe then went to toggle to safe. During the toggle it made a backup of the stock system but errored on restoring safe system. Safe system still disabled. This happened once before and i simply rebooted, went to sdcard/safestrap, deleted the safe data.tar and switched over just fine. But when i rebooted i was stock, as in out of box with market instead of play store and no superuser app. I was as if i had did a factory reset. I rebooted to safestrap and tried to restore a nandroid, it passed md5 check but failed at restoring systemorig. I tried 3 more previous nandroids and all failed in the same place. I have rebooted and rerooted reinstalled safestrap apk and tried again but no nandroid will restore. I humbly request any info you guys have or how to get back to being able to use safestrap.


----------

